# Swap Meet With Some Heavy Hitters



## mongeese (Apr 9, 2016)

Going to be interesting!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 9, 2016)

I didn't hear of this one, thanks.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2016)

Who are the heavy hitters?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't like boxing...


----------



## chitown (Apr 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> Who are the heavy hitters?



...

... is just what a heavy hitter would say. 

Galena is a great town so I would love to see this be successful and continue each year. Nice excuse for a little road trip and pick up some needed parts that I'm to lazy to search the bay or the classifieds here... and to see the folks who don't do the internets as they tend to find some rough cut gems that are waiting to be found. I wonder if it's got a _show_ aspect to it or just _swap_ focused.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 9, 2016)

People that are quite aggressive with the deep pockets to boot $$$ 

> Those are the heavy hitters < Get there early and be ready for action >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> People that are aggressive with the deep pockets $$$
> 
> > Those are the heavy hitters <




But how do you know who will be there?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ya never know, but be prepared anyway .....


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> People that are quite aggressive with the deep pockets to boot $$$
> 
> > Those are the heavy hitters < Get there early and be ready for action >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




It doesn't matter if you have deep pockets or not. You just need to have your priority's straight.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 9, 2016)

Exactly!


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 9, 2016)

Now, that's funny, Negan!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## TheTownPump (Apr 9, 2016)

I was hoping to see some heavy lifters there as well


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> It doesn't matter if you have deep pockets or not. You just need to have your priority's straight.
> 
> View attachment 303560



i like this budget


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 11, 2016)

HOW MANY BEN FRANKLINS?


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## KevinM (Apr 13, 2016)

Texas Money. I like it.


----------



## kccomet (May 16, 2016)

anyone going to galena, and bringing anything interesting. i was thinking of making the trip. i see its a first year swap


----------



## frankster41 (May 25, 2016)

I will be going


----------



## Oldnut (May 25, 2016)

Memory lane spring (is) the heavy hitters


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2016)

Oldnut said:


> Memory lane spring (is) the heavy hitters




You got that right!


----------



## mongeese (May 29, 2016)




----------



## mongeese (Jun 2, 2016)

Weather report for Sunday-
74 degrees some clouds.
10% chance precipitation.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 7, 2016)

Small show , for first event. 
Some familiar faces always good to see.  
Paul , host of show. Very cool guy. 
Would return again in hope to see a larger show next time. 
Great area to visit if your traveling tons of stuff to do !
Mark


----------

